# Quiet



## SympL (Aug 11, 2008)

Please enjoy.


----------



## tb2 (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent! Lovely tones, beautifully composed, enigmatic - what's not to like?

Regards, Tony


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 11, 2008)

This is the first thing I've seen this month that I felt was worthy of a POTM nomination. Excellent work. Love the very subtle variation of tones in the sky and its reflection


----------



## Fox Paw (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## SympL (Aug 11, 2008)

Tony, Chris and Fox Paw thankyou, I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## danir (Aug 11, 2008)

Love it.

Dani


----------



## Slaphead (Aug 12, 2008)

As always you produce the goods SympL. Nice one


----------



## Arch (Aug 12, 2008)

great composition, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Aug 12, 2008)

The composition is perfect, right down to the fade-away horizon line. Subtle but yet contrasty tones, and the vision in B&W. is simply exquisite.

It reminds me of the work Micahel Kenna did in Japan.

This is excellent.


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## Artograph (Aug 12, 2008)

Ohhhh......it's beautiful....and so serene.....lovely!!!!


----------



## SympL (Aug 12, 2008)

Dani, Arch, bullitt453 and Artograph thankyou very much for your comments.
Thanks for your kind words, Slaphead.
Thankyou Rick, I am truly flattered to have an image of mine remind you of the work of such a gifted photographer. The work of Michael Kenna is truly inspirational.


----------



## Fate (Aug 12, 2008)

beautiful! 

love it!


----------



## SympL (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Fate, glad you enjoyed.


----------



## dry3210 (Aug 14, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Roger (Aug 14, 2008)

very elegant shot, lovely tones and composition.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 14, 2008)

So serene and tranquil. And so many interesting 'lines'. Really well done!  :thumbup:


----------



## SympL (Aug 14, 2008)

dry3210, Roger and Antarctican thankyou all, I appreciate it.


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography (Aug 14, 2008)

If it was on Flickr it would be a FAV! I love this. What an amazing print this will make.


----------



## Wyjid (Aug 15, 2008)

i love the horizons in your pics. there but not intrusive.


----------



## SympL (Aug 15, 2008)

LuckyStarPhotography and Wyjid thankyou for your comments.


----------



## fabric (Aug 15, 2008)

tb2 said:


> Excellent! Lovely tones, beautifully composed, enigmatic - what's not to like?
> 
> Regards, Tony




..in my sincere opinion, these borders/frames that many people like to present their images inside. i hate them. 
this isnt meant as cheap, bigotted comment, but it really puzzles me.. is it particularly an american 
preference to display images within borders like this ? because i feel i have seen a lot on the internet
of pictures presented like this, from ..well the americAS (as SympL is a canadian, i assume).
 i am curious. 

nothing personal to you SympL - an elegant shot . bravo!
i just don't like the presentation.


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 15, 2008)

This blows my mind. Absolutely love it.


----------



## SympL (Aug 15, 2008)

Thankyou fabric and Vanessa for your comments.
fabric, I didn't use any framing at all up until perhaps 2 years ago when we built a gallery to display and sell my work. I decided at that time to frame all of the images on display in exactly the same double layered white matt with simple narrow black frame. It turned out to be somewhat impressive actually in its simplicity.
From that point forward I have used that simple type of approach to present my images on the net as well.
It may not be to all tastes, but, I think one must look at it as being subjective, no different to that which is contained within.
In all honesty, I could take it or leave it....


----------

